#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   nach Einsetzen einer Kunstlinse Ölreste im Auge >

## giselabrave

Hallo,
mir wurden ca. 3 Monate nach einer Netzhautoperation das Silikonöl entfernt und gleichzeitig eine Kunstlinse eingesetzt, da das Öl Grauen Star verursacht hatte. Nun befinden sich lt. op. Augenarzt noch Ölreste im Auge, die die Sicht in Form von sich bewegenden Blasen trüben. Gibt sich das mit der Zeit oder werden diese Erscheinungen andauern? Kann man was dagegen tun?
Ich bin für eine hilfreiche Antwort sehr dankbar.
Gisela

----------

